# Low phosphorus canned foods?



## hamster0601 (Apr 22, 2014)

I've been adding wet food to my dogs kibble to help provide moisture and variety, and slow down his eating. 

I'm having trouble finding low-ish phosphorus options (say, under 1% dry matter). Most companies don't even list phosphorus for canned food at all, making it even harder to find one. 

Is anybody here familiar with any options?


----------



## Jace (Oct 3, 2012)

The reason you are more than likely having an issue, is that canned foods are generally higher in meat content. Higher meat = Higher Phosphorus. It is better if you look at the mg per 100kcals, rather than the percentage, as calories in foods can differ. The mg per 100 k/cals gives you the amount based on ingestion. Here is a site that lists some food DogAware.com Health: Non-Prescription Commercial Diets for Dogs with Kidney Disease


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i'm not sure if adding can food to kibble will slow a dog down from eating. adding wet food will make them eat faster, i think.
there's food bowls available that slow a dog's eating.


----------



## hamster0601 (Apr 22, 2014)

It actually slows him down a lot. He would inhale his food in about 45 seconds before (and that was spread out, we just gave up on bowl). Now he eats out of the bowl and it takes him several minutes to eat. He actually sighed while eating the other day because he seemed irritated it was taking him so long to eat!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

did feeding him out of a bowl slow him down or adding can food slowed him down?


----------



## hamster0601 (Apr 22, 2014)

The wet. We tried a bowl sporadically to no avail. By adding wet he can't just inhale it because it's all stuck together.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

If you make up your own topper then there won't be added phosphorus to make it a complete feed. If he/she eats a normal diet feeding 100% meat isn't going to put your dog over his/her phosphorus requirement. I have to add phosphorus to Max's food to bring it up to his requirement even if he gets 75% meat/egg/organ and 25% low calorie pureed veggies.

The gold standard for low phosphorus protein is egg white and stewed chicken throwing out the stock if you are reducing phosphorus fed for health reasons. Egg white isn't particularly interesting to eat but most dogs like chicken well enough. So long as you are replacing only about 25% of the kibble calories with your home made topper you don't have to worry about adequate nutrition as kibbles are over fortified with artificial sources of minerals and vitamins.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

hamster0601 said:


> It actually slows him down a lot. He would inhale his food in about 45 seconds before (and that was spread out, we just gave up on bowl). Now he eats out of the bowl and it takes him several minutes to eat. He actually sighed while eating the other day because he seemed irritated it was taking him so long to eat!


There are also bowl inserts that seem to help. I think they are called Gobble Stoppers or something.


----------

